# successful time w/Sweetie & pics



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i have to share this: Sweetie loves this felt hat and tonight i lay down on the couch, put the hat with Sweetie in it on my stomach, and casually positioned my hands inside the hat. soon enough he stretched out his paws and i started to massage them. so i massaged every paw and even his tail... for like eternity. and then--lo and behold--Sweetie turned on his back and lay like that, pressing his paw against my hand! i couldn't believe it. the words "happy hedgehog" for the first time acquired their meaning.

anyway, here are some pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 665628666/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... otostream/


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is just precious and you can tell you guys share a special bond with one another  Thank you for sharing, he's so adorable. I love the one where he snuggled in your arms and peaking out.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I love the one where he snuggled in your arms and peaking out.


Ditto


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

CUTE!!!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

He looks so comfy. Happy hedgebaby is happy.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

Definitely a cuddler in the making. The hedgie illustrations are pretty cute too. Hedgies Set


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sweetie is absolutely adorable.


----------

